# zdarzyć się



## Hal1fax

Just wondering if zdarzyc sie is perfective, if so what is the imperfect counterpart?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Thomas1

JakubikF said:


> [...]It is also important to remember that there is no present form of "zdarzyć się". [...]


We can use it in the present too.

_Czasami zdarza się, że paczki nie dochodzą._
_Zdarza mu się zapomnieć zeszytu, ale to każdemu się zdarza._


----------



## JakubikF

As far as I am concerned perfective is zdarzyć się and imperfective should be zdarzać się.  Wtedy zdarzyło się coś niespodziewanego.  Zawsze zdarzało (better przydarzało) mi się coś niespodziewanego.


----------



## Thomas1

Hal1fax said:


> Just wondering if zdarzyc sie is perfective, if so what is the imperfect counterpart?
> Thanks!!!


I don't know why JakubikF deleted his posts, but since he did, I will reanswer your question in a way I understand the matter.
Yes, _zdarzyć się_ is perfective;
_Wypadek zdarzył się w piętek._
_The zccident happened on Friday._
Its imperfective counterpart can be _zdarzać się_, which is in fact what I used in my previous post, e.g.:
_Zdarzało się, że się spóźniał._
_It happened that he was late._

Tom

Edit: JakubikF, your first answers were different I can see you have changed your mind now.


----------



## JakubikF

Thomas I had deleted my posts... just before you wrote yours. I thought it over a bit more and I said to myself at loud this verb and I noticed my big, obvious mistake . I think I am too tired to answer posts today.


----------



## Thomas1

Well, I didn't mean to imply that _dziać się_ was wrong, since I am not sure myself of that--in fact I think it was a nice addendum since it is indeed an imperfective verb, and to the best of my knowledge can be an imperfective counterpart of _zdarzyć się_. 

_It happened in King August's times..._
implying an imperfective action could translate also as:
_Działo się to za czasów króla Augusta..._

Tom


----------



## JakubikF

So... once again. The deleted post was about the verb "dziać się" which seemed to me a imperfective counterpart of "zdarzyć się" at the first glance. If we consider it deeper it seems to be a good choice too. I suppose that most of people use "dziać się" instead of "zdarzać się".   We should consider Tom's example:  "Działo się to za czasów króla Augusta" means that some activity "was happening" during a period of time when king August ruled the country.   "Zdarzyło się to za czasów Augusta" means that an activity happened and ended (just one point on the time's axis) while August ruled the country.  "Zdarzało się to za czasów Augusta" means that some similar but independent actions (e.g. wars with the same country) took place while he held the power. It could be pictured as several points on the time's axis.


----------



## Hal1fax

I used dziać się too, I just see zdarzyć się/zdarzać się in many songs
thanks for the replies!=)


----------



## slavian1

I think "zdarzać się" is not imperfective form of "zdarzyć się". One is single-action verb, second is multiply-action verb. In my opinion those verbs don't have imperfective forms.

For comarison:

--------------Imperfective Perfective ---------------------Imperfect Perfect
single action --iść-----------pójść ---------------------------?-----zadrzyć się
multiply action-chadzać------chodzić--------------------------?-----zdarzać się

Maybe in fact the first "?" should be repleced with "dziać się" but I'm not convinced. Have no idea what should be used instead of second "?".


----------



## Hal1fax

slavian1 said:


> I think "zdarzaæ siê" is not imperfective form of "zdarzyæ siê". One is single-action verb, second is multiply-action verb. In my opinion those verbs don't have imperfective forms.
> 
> For comarison:
> 
> --------------Imperfective Perfective ---------------------Imperfect Perfect
> single action --iœæ-----------pójœæ ---------------------------?-----zadrzyæ siê
> multiply action-chadzaæ------chodziæ--------------------------?-----zdarzaæ siê
> 
> Maybe in fact the first "?" should be repleced with "dziaæ siê" but I'm not convinced. Have no idea what should be used instead of second "?".


 
We were saying zdarzaæ siê is the perfective of zdarzyæ siê, not the other way around 

*zdarzaæ siê - zdarzyæ siê*

° to happen
*zdarza siê, ¿e...* it happens that...

also can stac sie work too? instead of zdarzac sie or dziac sie?


----------



## JakubikF

Yes hal1fax. It can also be an equivalent of "zdarzyc sie" but not "zdarzac sie". Stac sie means that something happened and, as I'm used to say, it is just one point on the time's axis.   By the way. Is something wrong with Polish font?


----------



## Hal1fax

JakubikF said:


> Yes hal1fax. It can also be an equivalent of "zdarzyc sie" but not "zdarzac sie". Stac sie means that something happened and, as I'm used to say, it is just one point on the time's axis.   By the way. Is something wrong with Polish font?



I was at school the character encoding on the computers is f*cked


----------



## Thomas1

I didn’t want to delve into grammar intricacies as I found it better to follow the suit of Hal1fax’s thinking, just to leave the things easier, Slavian1’s added a lump of salt…

_Zdarzać się_ is an iterative verb whereas _zdarzyć się_ is a momentary verb. 

There is also _zadarzyć_ vs _zdarzać_ which have quite a different meaning from the previous two (~bring about, cause sth happen/occur) and are not frequently, if at all, used in modern Polish (you may skip them if you learn Polish, as I am fairly sure you won’t need them). 
_Zdarzyć_ is perfective and _zdarzać_ is imperfective.
Frankly speaking I can hardly think of any context where _zdarzać_ would be used… I would more likely expect its perfective counterpart _zdarzyć_ in some Old Polish writings.
After some pondering I came up with the following:
_Przyjmował z pokorą co mu los zdarzał._
which is redolent of Old Polish and I don’t think anyone in this day would use it (i.e. both zdarzyć and zdarzać).
Here is an example from Mickiewicz:
Z tobą tylko szczęśliwy, z tobą, moja droga!
Bogu chwała, że taką zdarzył mi kochankę,

Some thoughts:
I don’t think we can form an iterative form since _zdarzywać_ doesn’t sound good to me, though I may not be aware whether such a form exists. In this case it would be _się_ that adds the iterative implication. Wouldn’t then _zdarzać się_ originate from _zdarzać_? 


***



Hal1fax said:


> Just wondering if zdarzyc sie is perfective, if so what is the imperfect counterpart?
> Thanks!!!


 


Hal1fax said:


> We were saying zdarzaæ siê is the perfective of zdarzyæ siê, not the other way around
> 
> *zdarzaæ siê - zdarzyæ siê*
> [...]


 
Hal1fax, your posts are a bit confusing, in the first one you are saying that _zdarzyć się_ is perfective and in the second you seem to take _zdarzać się_ for it.

Tom


----------



## Hal1fax

Thomas1 said:


> I didn’t want to delve into grammar intricacies as I found it better to follow the suit of Hal1fax’s thinking, just to leave the things easier, Slavian1’s added a lump of salt…
> 
> _Zdarzać się_ is an iterative verb whereas _zdarzyć się_ is a momentary verb.
> 
> There is also _zadarzyć_ vs _zdarzać_ which have quite a different meaning from the previous two (~bring about, cause sth happen/occur) and are not frequently, if at all, used in modern Polish (you may skip them if you learn Polish, as I am fairly sure you won’t need them).
> _Zdarzyć_ is perfective and _zdarzać_ is imperfective.
> Frankly speaking I can hardly think of any context where _zdarzać_ would be used… I would more likely expect its perfective counterpart _zdarzyć_ in some Old Polish writings.
> After some pondering I came up with the following:
> _Przyjmował z pokorą co mu los zdarzał._
> which is redolent of Old Polish and I don’t think anyone in this day would use it (i.e. both zdarzyć and zdarzać).
> Here is an example from Mickiewicz:
> Z tobą tylko szczęśliwy, z tobą, moja droga!
> Bogu chwała, że taką zdarzył mi kochankę,
> 
> Some thoughts:
> I don’t think we can form an iterative form since _zdarzywać_ doesn’t sound good to me, though I may not be aware whether such a form exists. In this case it would be _się_ that adds the iterative implication. Wouldn’t then _zdarzać się_ originate from _zdarzać_?
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal1fax, your posts are a bit confusing, in the first one you are saying that _zdarzyć się_ is perfective and in the second you seem to take _zdarzać się_ for it.
> 
> Tom



lol sorry for the confusion Tom! I meant the opposite, the guy above confused me and I wrote the wrong thing, I understand what you told me=)
Zdarzyć się-PERFECTIVE, COMPLETE ACTION
Zdarzać się-IMPERFECTIVE, INCOMPLETE, ONGOING ACTION
thats what I meant=)


----------



## slavian1

Thomas1 said:


> _Zdarzyć_ is perfective and _zdarzać_ is imperfective.
> Frankly speaking I can hardly think of any context where _zdarzać_ would be used… Tom


 
Well, what about past tense? 

"Zdarzało się (mu) wielokrotnie spóźnić" 
"It happened many times (to him) to be late"

Rare? Imperfective?


----------



## JakubikF

"Zdarzało mu się wielokrotnie spóźniać" (not spóźnić). The reason is that spóźnić is a single action and spóźniać is a multiple action.  "Raz zdarzyło mu się spóźnić" - this is a correct sentence where you could use "spóźnić". Both sentences are quite common but which one is used depends on a context and on what you really want to say.


----------



## Thomas1

slavian1 said:


> Well, what about past tense?
> 
> "Zdarzało się (mu) wielokrotnie spóźnić"
> "It happened many times (to him) to be late"
> 
> Rare? Imperfective?


Slavian1, your are mistaking my point, I'm afraid.

The comment of mine you quoted pertains to _zdarzyć/zdarzać _when used without _się_. The meaning in this case is transparently different from _zdarzyć się/zdarzać się_. Can you come up with a sentence using _zdarzyć/zdarzać _that would sound natural and its use would be just in modern Polish? I can't.


Tom


----------



## Thomas1

JakubikF said:


> "Zdarzało mu się wielokrotnie spóźniać" (not spóźnić). The reason is that spóźnić is a single action and spóźniać is a multiple action. "Raz zdarzyło mu się spóźnić" - this is a correct sentence where you could use "spóźnić". Both sentences are quite common but which one is used depends on a context and on what you really want to say.


 
_Zdarzało mu się spóźniać_
_zdarzało mu się_ already implies an iterative action
_spóźniać_ implies another one
thus that makes two of them and it implies that it happened more than once and he was actually sort of notorious for his being late in comparison to:
_Zdarzało mu się spóźnić._
_spóźnić_-implies a momentary action
so the whole sentence implies that he it happened more than once and that there weren't many of these incidents.

I think it is the word _wielokrotnie_ that makes the usage of spóźnić rather off, isn't it?

Tom


----------



## JakubikF

I think you're right. Spoźnić się (instead of spóźniać się) with wielokrotnie is definitely weird collocation.


----------

